# Seam Between Tub Surround and Drywall



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

we would have shimmed the drywall to have it meet behind the surround in the first place. There is no reason to have the two meet at different planes. Possibly you can make some custom trim to cover it with azek or similar pvc materials.


----------



## Sansfenders (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, that would have been ideal, but there were multiple materials butted right up behind the tub surround (2x4's, drywall, plaster, nothing):furious: and I don't think I would have been able to do that especially given the slight waviness in the wall from top to bottom... not to mention my amateurish skills, lol. Plus, the distance between the tub and the corner of the next wall was exactly 4', so honestly didn't even think about it. Thanks for the tip and the reply.


----------

